# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Reivew] Phong cách châu Âu với La Place - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> * La Place Cafe
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: Số 4 Ấu Triệu (cạnh nhà thờ Lớn)_*
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm La Place Cafe*


Một tối thứ 7 muốn "đổi mới" - thay vì la cà trà chanh, ăn kem Tràng Tiền, thì hôm nay tôi quyết định "trầm tư" một chút. Địa điểm lóe ngay trong đầu chính là La Place - một quán cafe cực hút!

Cảm giác như đi cafe ở Hội An - ánh đèn đỏ hắt ra và gạch lát bên ngoài tạo cái đẹp cổ điển mà hiện giờ ít quán cafe nào theo phong cách này. Phải chăng nét đẹp sang trọng cổ điển ấy của La Place đã thu hút rất nhiều vị khách nước ngoài? 



Không gian bên trong quán rất thoáng và khá rộng rãi. La Place bày trí quán cũng rất nhẹ nhàng. Tô điểm cho quán là những chiếc đèn úp tường màu đỏ, và những bức ảnh tĩnh đen trắng.


Và đương nhiên là không thể bỏ qua chất lượng đồ uống ở đây. Sinh tố, nước ép... pha rất ngon. Mà giá chỉ dao động từ 25k - 45k tùy loại. Không quá cầu kỳ chú trọng vào trang trí, đồ uống của La Place chỉ đơn giản là ngon, hẳn bạn sẽ không tiếc lời khen khi thưởng thức.

Dành một chút lắng đọng trong cuộc sống đầy ồn ã ngoài kia, La Place luôn mong muốn mang đến cảm giác nhẹ nhàng và thư giãn tuyệt vời nhất cho khách hàng. Cùng ngả lưng trên sofa và nhắm mắt bay theo những giai điệu hết sức dịu dàng ở số 4 Ấu Triệu thôi!

*>> Xem bản đồ địa* *điểm La Place Cafe*_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi
_

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Cạnh nhà thờ Lớn à
Thế thì ngày nào cũng lượn qua, bao giờ phải vào mới được

----------


## dongdat

Chà có vẻ tập trung vào đồ uống
Tuyệt đấy

----------


## h20love

Hôm nào qua Hồ Hoàn Kiếm chơi ghé vào đây thưởng thức mới dc

----------


## lehong812

quán có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm thì liên hệ em theo chữ ký nhé. Tks

----------

